# Top Water?



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

What lure is your go to for top water for reds and specks? I have tried bomber and mirrorlure but no luck. Please give me some color ideas and types. Poppers maybe?


----------



## cbayne3 (Feb 9, 2014)

I've not had the fortune of catching reds on top water, but for specks I've had lots of success with heddon spook Jr's, in bone color and a speckled pattern. But that was during the summer months, so I'm not sure if they'd work now with colder water.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

cbayne3 said:


> I've not had the fortune of catching reds on top water, but for specks I've had lots of success with heddon spook Jr's, in bone color and a speckled pattern. But that was during the summer months, so I'm not sure if they'd work now with colder water.


thanks I always liked the clear hedon for night fishing on lights believe it or not. They are speck killers. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I've caught loads of bull reds on topwaters. I always throw Bomber Lures Badonkadonk topwaters in the gold or the black/chartreuse colors.


----------



## cbayne3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Next time I'm at the bait shop I'm looking for the black/chartreuse combo!


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Had been using Spooks, Top Dogs, etc with some success. Had a buddy turn me on to Lucky Craft Sammy 100 series in the Pearl/Ayu color. They work awesome for specs. Haven't found a local retailer who carries them so ordered from Tackle Warehouse.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Ive tried badonkadonks but only caught specks on them but that color might be the trick then. Thanks Definitely will try!


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Never seen lucky craft around here either. Might have to pick out a couple! Thanks. I missed the top water action for so long. Been jigging and having luck with undersized reds and some good size specks oh and also flounder. But the top water bite is like no other!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Fish Sticks said:


> Ive tried badonkadonks but only caught specks on them but that color might be the trick then. Thanks Definitely will try!


No problem man, they're definitely worth trying out! The only place I throw topwaters for bulls at is out at Sykes during the spring run when they're thick in the lights during the night. I throw the 3/4 oz. or the 1 oz. size.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Heddons, walking the dog worked well. I don't know the name of the color of one an the other is Red Head white body...They miss them often. But fun watch the reds bust the top water stuff


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

fishmagician said:


> Heddons, walking the dog worked well. I don't know the name of the color of one an the other is Red Head white body...They miss them often. But fun watch the reds bust the top water stuff


Woodpecker. That's the name of the color combo. Every top water will work in a given situation and the fish seem to develop preferences that change; so, have quite a few for those days when they want Italian rather than Chinese.


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Get ya a circle hook and a jalapeno...tear em up


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

JV22 said:


> Get ya a circle hook and a jalapeno...tear em up


 We really are going to have to try that out! but they probably have to be schooling


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Haha when the spring comes back around I'll keep some on the boat and rig an extra rod for it


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

my boat might be running soon aswell! Talked to a guy and might get a good deal on the rewire. Just gotta find me another job and things will be good


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

That'd be nice mine will only get me so far


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

We will be on them soon!


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

if you arent getting hits on a top water I would check to things. 1) make sure you are using the correct action. Walking the dog requires bobbing your rod tip up and down (not side to side), there are many youtubes that can teach you how
2) you may be fishing under unfavorable conditions/times. I generally only use topwaters early in the morning, once the sun climbs high they seem less productive, but my buddy does well any time of day if its cloudy out.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Rapala Skitterwalk is my go to topwater.... It's all personal preference IMO.. but this color combo is the one I like the most


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

My suggestions: Red head/white body walking the dog... but don't get into a rhythm. Change it up, pause on occasion, do a couple quick jerks then let it rest. You want to mimic an injured baitfish. Low light situations work best: early am/cloudy day/dusk. Remember to fish when the water is moving. No current = rough day (most the time). Look for pot holes or propeller ruts on flats, shallows grass beds up against the shoreline reeds, or ambush point around docks for slot reds.


----------

